# Miller lite tourney report --BFT, Mahi, Snapper



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Started off with a 530 launch with Ginzu and Eric. Bbarton launched with us to hit up a few spots of ours before hooking up with Matt. Decided not to get bait and just pedal to our spot for a 6am start time. Got to the spot a little early and chatted for a bit. First spot nothing but a few triggers stealing bait. Went to the second spot and it was still quiet. Finally, I get slammed and pull up a 29.5" ERS. Bbarton takes off to meet up with Matt and we troll to spot 3. Still no Kings or Spanish. Were starting to get worried about the slow bite at this point. I drop down on spot 3 and get a hit, ends up being a 18" trigger. Ginzu bows up shortly after the trigger and starts getting pulled around with screaming drag. We kind of laugh at him and say you got a shark. Ends up being a 31" Snapzilla to take the GoPro prize. Eric pulls up a decent ERS and then we decide to just go blind and troll south for three miles. After not much action we all meet up and decide to go back to spot 1 and troll around some structure for kings. As soon as we start pedaling Ginzu gets slammed with a nice king. To bad Ginzu forgot to pay the tax man and a shark eats his smoker king. I immediately hook up with a king watching Ginzu's battle and hurry up and reel him in waiting for the shark. 36" king comes in the yak. I slide him inside the yak for storage. We decide lets do nascar laps since the bite just picked up. I throw my king rig in with a cigar and get two pedals in beforfe Eric is yelling at me that I have something. I initially think King again. I start watching my pole bounce, but didn't really think anything of it. As it gets closer I notice there is some girth and the color is a little different. Couple more cranks and see a huge eyeball and start freaking out. TUNA!!! I"m yelling at the guys. I start thinking in my head, tax man noooohhhhh!!! I grab the gaff and nail him with the first swing. He starts thrashing on the side of kayak and I throw him in the front of my mirage drive. Take a few breaths and scream whooooooooo!!!!!! Ginzu says to bleed him for the meat. I start cutting and a huge pool of blood is forming around the yak. He starts shaking frantically, so I have a death grip on his tail and knee in his stomach. He almost knocks my pole out of the scotty holder. I tell Ginzu I'm going in. He pedals over and says I'll put it in my cooler bag. I accept. As Ginzu leaves I notice a couple of fins following him. I yell shark. Ginzu turns around to 6ft Tigershark. He hooks up with it and it makes a run. Within a few seconds the shark tailwhips the 65lb braid. Tired and excited I throw the same king rig out with a cigar and a Mahi swirls on it. I yell Mahi!!! and I'm hooked up. He does a sky jump and spits the hook. Bummed, I start reeling my line to re-bait and he jumps back on. I turn the go pro on and begin the fight. He jumps again near my yak and I get some good video footage. Ginzu starts jigging and gets slammed by a 30" ERS. We decide to troll in and pick up a spanish and a few more small kings. The Tiger Shark came back and followed Ginzu on the way in. Ginzu said he could see the king rig hanging out of his mouth. BFT was 24.45lbs and 38" long. I lost the biggest fish award to a king by 1/2lb. I was bummed. Ginzu took the ERS photo award. In the end I had an epic day with 2 lane snapper, 1 large trigger, 2X29ERS, spanish, King, and BFT. :thumbup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice day!! Thanks for the report.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a pretty epic trip. Hope you can repeat it next year and hold on for big fish.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That is awesome!!!! I hope to get a blackfin from the yak some day


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome video!!! Great job you guys! I bet that BFT and the Mahi was some damn good eating!!! I need to quit catching so many damn sharks and catch me a TUNA!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job guys, if there was a prize for best dinner after the tournament, yall would have won by a long shot.

That tuna shaking you and almost knocking your rod out was too funny.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

BFT...nice! ....freaking awesome!!! :thumbsup:...btw congrats to all who participated I'm pretty sure you all did great. Pics, pics more pics....lol

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job guys! Fine BFT there man, jealous to say the least! Congrats!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That was an epic trip. Congrats on the tuna.


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dang, nice fish and nice video, looks like an awesome trip.


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! what a great day. Thanks for the great vid....:thumbup: Congrats on the GoPro....


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

scaly neck said:


> Wow! what a great day. Thanks for the great vid....:thumbup: Congrats on the GoPro....


Thanks. I was really expecting someone to roll in with a monster and beat me.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

What did the BFT eat?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Congrats!


Man Brandon, when I first saw the name of the post I thought it was about you.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Awesome day man, thats one that will be hard to beat. I need some time off of work. Good job.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> What did the BFT eat?


Cigsicle on a duster rig.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Totally awesome!


----------

